
Ask HN: Did GitHub just change the default link color? - xlr
Did Github switch from a lightweight blue&#x2F;gray to blue&#x2F;purple link color? The folder icon also changed. Why the strong colors?
======
soulchild37
My eyes feel kinda uncomfortable after looking at it, perhaps they are just
playing with designs

------
wirddin
Yep, they're now using a darker blue. At first I thought it was flux :D

------
ezekg
Yes, looks like they made colors throughout the site more vibrant. The new
colors are slightly straining to look at, especially with brightness at 100%.
Maybe I'm crazy?

~~~
kentor
You're not crazy. I think the people who want such colors (which I'm guessing
is a very small minority) should use a custom css, instead of straining the
eyes of the majority of users.

------
undefinedblog
This change is so frustrating, I can barely look at these blue links. What is
happening in Github, did they just launched a new UED head?

------
ivanbrennan
Yeah, they had such nice colors for so long. All of a sudden they subtly
tweaked all the colors to be awful :(

------
hunvreus
Lots of small incremental changes; buttons, inputs and textareas (different
hover/focus styles), ... Not surprising considering they rolled out the new
header not too long ago.

------
zhangweifang
I thought there was something wrong happened on my monitor.

------
lordchtsai
The new green color in pull requests kind hurting my eyes.

------
jsmeaton
I'd just upgraded to Sierra and wasn't sure if color profiles for monitor had
changed or something.

------
xpl
This is awful. How did they come up with that?.. Reminds me of pre-Web2.0
internet.

------
eirannejad
Horrible. What's happening to github!

------
idevnull
Flash on my eyes, when I opened github today.

~~~
maarooth
Me to.

How can we ask them get back the previous color.

Thank you.

------
hsh
what have they done. This looks like a party blue.

------
drdator
current web design trend is using the most annoying / eye hurting colors
possible.

------
tobihrbr
Just thought the same thing.

------
ishitatsuyuki
GitHub should fire their style engineer immediately.

This color scheme is literally XP.

~~~
anaganisk
c'mon why so serious, it's so easy to ask to fire someone. Do you really think
the style engineer just pushed the update all by himself without anyone taking
a look at it?

~~~
fiedzia
I see no other explanation.

